
Foundation (Asimov) - tosh
https://youtube.com/watch?v=xgbPSA94Rqg
======
ngcc_hk
It is one of the best he has written.

Strange when I read it decades ago I thought it is about Hong Kong; the
knowledge run to the south to persevere. And the fight of the empire with the
1st foundation is on. Except Hk is just a conduit not a real new world, but
the contact to the world.

Sadly just cancelled Apple TV !

------
5etho
best scifi book I've ever read. such a shame i discovered it by chance at 28.
I guess Asimov is not popular in .pl cause rarely can find his book in public
libraries funny thing is that describing gender role aged like milk

